
I Love the Freelance Life, but It’s Taking a Toll on My Mental Health - happy-go-lucky
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/article/freelancing-mental-health-anxiety-depression.html
======
mmstone16
Are mentors a way that you boost confidence and ensure that you're on the
right path?

